

How to Insall Linux Mint 7 (Gloria) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-linux-mint-7-gloria

======
javanix
Why on earth do all of these so-called "perfect desktops" just rely on
installing some n packages? By that measure _any_ reasonably-supported distro
could become the "perfect desktop".

------
globalrev
What about wireless? I have a functioning wireless connection with my Vista
desktop. However it seems really hard to get going with Ubuntu. I can't figure
out exactly what to do with Ndiswrapper and if I need a new driver. Can't I
just use what I have on Linux if I allow proprietary stuff?

Wireless still seems to be the most annoying thing about Linux.

------
bitwize
There is no open-source replacement for Excel or Photoshop.

Excel is the language/IDE in which many of the world's financial models are
developed. Everyone I've heard from who's in a position to say something on
the matter has indicated that it's virtually irreplaceable. It has many hidden
features and tricks which cannot be replicated in OpenOffice Calc.

~~~
abefortas
Gimp is absolutely a replacement for Photoshop. Not necessarily adequate for
professionals, but a replacement nonetheless.

~~~
bitwize
If it doesn't produce prepress output, it isn't a replacement for Photoshop.

Lolcats and photographs of models changed to look like comic book
superheroines are accidental use cases for Photoshop.

------
GiraffeNecktie
So this so called "perfect desktop" prescribes no less than ten media players
and four cd/dvd rippers and burners? Would it be less than perfect if I only
installed two or three media players?

~~~
eznet
...And it is making the "true Windows replacement" approach - again (so
many)... Gimp=Photoshop, OpenOffice=MSOffice, yadda-yadda-yadda... Need a
great Linux desktop setup? Find distro with the best package manager and
packages for your needs and install the software to suit what you are trying
to get done... Need to edit a Word doc? Install Abiword or OpenOffice... Need
to edit a JPG? Gimp. Related note:
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%22perfect+linux+desktop%22>

------
quoderat
Too bad there is no 64-bit version. I've been on 64-bit for five years. Why is
everyone else taking so long?

(8GB of RAM here on main workstation.)

------
mlLK
flagged for howtoforge linkbait

------
babo
So we've learned that Windows has the best desktop system? Title is misleading
here.

